# Equivalent Exchange--Episode 2: Blood is Thicker



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

(OOC: And now to set the scene--click here for some familiar music)

'Humankind cannot gain anything without first giving something in return. To obtain, something of equal value must be lost. That is alchemy's First Law of Equivalent Exchange. In those days...we really believed that to be the world's one, and only, truth.' --Alphonse Elric


 (OOC: I think I'm going to use a bit of SBLOCKs just for the beginning, but there shouldn't be more than a few for each person before it all comes together )

[SBLOCK=Lust]*Lust walks slowly down the backstreets of Central, noticing how the buildings and landscape have subtly changed over the years...humans, despite everything going against them, are so industrious--is that part of what it means to be alive?  She is looking for a way to get to the ruins of Laboratory 5, but it seems that all access has been restricted by the military, and that area is fenced off.  Still...*

*As she walks down a narrow alleyway, she suddenly hears a metallic clanking, and an armoured man drops from a rooftop onto the ground in front of her, brandishing a small skinning knife with a transmutation circle on the blade.*

"Oh, look what we have here--how pretty!" he laughs darkly, advancing on her with the blade.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Elysia]*According to her calculations based on the descriptions of the previous murders, Elysia tries to narrow down the area she'll need to search for clues as to the murderer's true identity and location.  She finds that many of the crimes are concentrated in a particular district, and turns to head off there, when Mother notices her on the way out.*

"Going somewhere, angel?" she asks, love and concern evident in her voice, "You must have heard about all those murders lately--it's not safe for girls to be out on the streets alone, darling."[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Selim]*Having received his orders, Selim suits up and prepares, his sabre and pistol both at the ready in case he needs them at a moment's notice.  As he heads out of Central Command, he passes Brigadier General Hawkeye walking in the other direction, followed by Black Hayate at her heels.*












"Think you can handle this one, Bradley?" she asks simply, her face its usual stern mask.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Oct 29, 2006)

*Elysia Hughes*

[sblock=Elysia]

Elysia stops at the door,  'I'm going to visit Daddy."  she gives Gracia a smile,  "Don't worry, Mom, I'll be careful."  

without waiting for a reply she walks out the door and begins to head in the direction of the flower shop, only to turn toward the distrcit once she's out of sight. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Lust]The woman, here eyes covered like many Ishbalan's these days, looked at the thug with an empty expression. _They do not change. Always seeking that they think is theirs. For some, it can be used. For others..._ The woman who still thinks of herself as Lust checks a sigh.

"Oh. I would not do that if I were you. One does not play with alchemy without giving something up in exchange. You would not want to get... hurt."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Lust]"Give up!..." he rasps, "Oh yes, I know your equivalent exchange...I've paid my due.  Oh, but your flesh is exquisite!"

*He swings the blade towards Lust, but perhaps he expects her to cower in fear or at least be an easier target--she finds it effortless to dodge and twist to the side, as the blade comes down and hits the ground, the transmutation circle flashing as the ground rumbles and bursts, the stones on the top surface of the street peeling off and scattering about.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Lust]The woman arches an eyebrow, trying to recognize the alchemical affect and the transmutation circle that induced it. As she easily dances away from the thug, she tsks softly.

"Dangerous toy you have there. What did you have to exchange to get your hands on it. And, where did you happen upon it?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Lust]*It seems to be basic but very precise alchemy on the internal structure that makes it roil and peels off the surface.  It seems like it wasn't meant for stone, though, so it wasn't perfectly effective.*

"It's a little trick of my own--why don't you see how much more beautiful it looks when I use it on your soft squishy flesh!"

(OOC: Is she not going to perform any actions of her own? )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Selim]Selim salutes then stands at ease while speaking to his superior.

"It should not be too difficult, Brigadier General. Revisiting crime scenes, looking over evidence, conducting interviews with witnesses and the victims' families. Within that I should get the leads I need," he replies with a confidence in routine bred into him by a life in the military.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Lust]
OOC: Mouse, meet Cat. 

The mysterious woman waits patiently for the thugs ineffective attack, and then casually tries to disarm the thug, and then pin him against the far wall. He wasn't to die yet; his tool may have come from Lab 5. But he would not last long.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Lust](OOC: So a standard action to block, which gives a free disarm.  Pin will have to be next round) 

*The armoured man snarls and charges at her again, this time placing his attack more accurately, but she extends her fingers and tries to swat the blade away.  She manages to keep it from her body that way, but she can't quite disarm it, and when it comes in contact with her extended fingers, there is a crackling of red light as the flesh peels from the fingers and they crack and break away, causing her to cry in pain like when they cracked her fingers after she disobeyed Dante...*

"Mmmm, interesting alchemy yourself!  Look at the pretty little fingers--imagine how beautiful a canvas it will be when I strike you through the HEART!"

(OOC: She still has the fingers on the other hand, and if she rests for a standard action, she'll recover fully)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Selim]"Good work soldier, proceed as you were," Hawkeye replies, nodding coolly as she walk past and they both continue in opposite directions.  

*Once she is completely behind him and facing the other way, with no one else to see, her expression turns to a pensive, if worried smile.  She leans over and rubs Black Hayate on the head before turning the corner and disappearing, leaving Selim to his work.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=Lust]Lust holds back a hiss, her eyes narrowing at the foolish human. Play time was over. Wordlessly, she shoots her other hand at the soon to be corpse, hoping to pin him against the wall so that the accursed weapon would no longer be a threat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Lust]*Lust's fingers shoot out, impaling the man, punching straight through his armour and knocking him backwards, though not enough to pin him against the wall.  He lets loose a bloodcurdling scream--he looks badly hurt, but there is not an ounce of blood from the cut--in fact, she doesn't feel any flesh past the metal--it's a hollow suit of armour.*

*He snarls and brandishes his dagger at her extended fingers, though she manages to move them aside so he doesn't strike, instead deciding that this prey is a bit too much to handle and slamming his dagger into the groundpoint first, blasting away cobblestones with an explosive force to launch himself high up onto rooftops, scampering away too fast to follow for now--and besides, it sounds like someone else heard that scream and came running.  It seems to be an adolescent girl with light ash-brown hair, seemingly somehow familiar though Lust can't be sure why.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Elysia]*As Elysia heads off to the district preyed upon by the killer, she hears a bloodcurdling scream coming from the direction of a backalley nearby.  Dashing to the scene, she sees a dark-haired woman standing alone amidst several destroyed portions of the ground and wall.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Lust and Elysia](OOC: Lust and Elysia are now in the same place and can interact with each other )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=Lust]As her fingers cut through metal but not bone, Lust's eyes narrow, suddenly recalling the soulbonds that had been performed by the military at Laboratory 5. She must be getting close. But then, footsteps...[/sblock]
[sblock=Lust and Elysia]Seeing the young girl approach, the woman with the dark hair turns away suddenly, trying to hide her hands. The woman looks confused and perhaps a bit scared.

"A... thing... It jumped at me from the rooftops. It came at me with a knife that made the ground explode! Please, someone must go after it!"

[sblock=Lust]As she hid her wounded hand, Lust contemplated whether she could try healing herself without revealing herself. It was a minor wound; it may not be risky. _Either way, this girl may be of use. Lets just see..._[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=Selim]Selim takes his leave and makes his way towards the closest of the crime scenes. Considering the circumstances Havoc had placed more than his professional trust in Selim. Havoc's connection to the case meant that there was an element of personal trust he had placed in Selim to get the job done. 

Failure wasn't an option, but it had never been an option for any task as far as Selim was concerned. It was the price of failure that had changed. Failure in this task would be doubly harsh, as he would be failing his superior officer on two different levels.

[sblock=ooc]Rystil, are all the crime scenes in a certain proximity of each other?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Selim]*All the crime scenes do indeed seem to be in a roughly similar location.  Triangulating and averaging leads him to believe that the general area centres around an old district near the line demarcating restricted military areas drawn around a few facilities.*

*Heading over to that region, he hears a loud blood-curdling scream, and follows it around several streets, rounding the corner until he reaches an alley where he sees Elysia Hughes talking to an older dark-haired woman.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2006)

(OOC: Everyone can post without an SBLOCK now )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2006)

An armed young man in a military uniform with dark hair and an eye patch appears from around a corner and slows his run to a brisk walk as he approaches the pair. He looks over the dark-haired woman before turning to the younger one.

"Elysia, what happened?" he asked, "Are either of you hurt?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Elysia, what happened?" he asked, "Are either of you hurt?"



The woman looks a bit startled at the sudden appearance of the solider. She still holds her hands behind her, but answers the young man directly.

"Some sort of armored thug jumped me! It came from the rooftops with a knife that made the ground explode! Please, you must go after it!"

Behind her shades, the woman glances quickly at the new arrival, looking for that tale-tell silver pocketwatch. _I do not like the look of this one. With the eyepatch, he is too much like... but that could not be, could it? After all, what am I?_

[Sblock=Rystil]Still waiting to know if healing herself will *reveal* her true self.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=stonegod]You have e-mail for that [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Oct 31, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> An armed young man in a military uniform with dark hair and an eye patch appears from around a corner and slows his run to a brisk walk as he approaches the pair. He looks over the dark-haired woman before turning to the younger one.
> 
> "Elysia, what happened?" he asked, "Are either of you hurt?"




Elysia looks from the woman to Selim  "I'm fine, I just came onto the scene myself.  

She looks to the woman,  "Which way did this armored man go?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> She looks to the woman,  "Which way did this armored man go?"



The woman points onto some of the rooftops. Her voice is a bit tremulous. "He... he leaped up to the roof after causing the ground to explode! It must be alchemy!"


----------



## Raylis (Oct 31, 2006)

Elyisa glances up the way the woman points, letting a knife slip into her hand  "Let's go, Selim!"  she says heding out of the alley.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2006)

Selim nodded. The soldier carried no pocketwatch, at least none that could be seen.

"Alchemy? Miss," he looks to the dark-haired woman, "If you are capable of doing so I'd like you to follow us to help identify your attacker."

With surprising speed Selim drew his pistol and followed Elysia.

"Elysia, if we should find the suspect and he resists arrest do not put yourself at risk. That is my job," he says with no small amount of authority in his voice.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 1, 2006)

Elysia nodded,  "Don't get to close to him, Selim. If he can do that much damage to the street and propel himself onto a roof then imagine what he can do to flesh."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2006)

The woman nods, but says nothing, ready to follow the apparently in charge pair.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2006)

*The trio heads out in the direction that the attack's victim saw the enemy heading, though they are forced to divert because he had been jumping from rooftop to rooftop and they had to take the twists and turns of the streets into account.  Still, they manage to see a silhouette in the distance as the suspect leaps over the fence into a restricted military-controlled area--too far for a pistol shot, Selim holds his fire.*

[SBLOCK=Lust]That's heading right towards the ruins of Lab 5.  No surprise.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Elysia]From what Elysia remembers of the layouts of Central she studied from her father's things, there's a military prison there, and the ruins of the military's Laboratory 5.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Selim]That area contains several military buildings, a few warehouses, a prison, and the ruins of an old research facility.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2006)

"There is a number of warehouses and the ruins of an old research facility in that area. There is also a prison, but I assume security would be too tight there for him to wander too close to it. The warehouses and ruins will make it more than a little difficult to find him if he decides to hide in there somewhere," Selim says to the other two as they make haste towards the restricted area.

He holsters his pistol.

"I should be able to grant us all access under the current situation, but you will have to stay close to me while inside."

An attempted murder caught in the act? Selim couldn't help but wonder if this suspect was the one he was looking for. If he caught him now it would mean weeks that could have been occupied by the investigation freed up for other important duties and lives saved that would have been cut short during the time it would have taken to track down the killer.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 8, 2006)

"How long will that take?"  Elysia asks looking at the ruins,  "He could get away while we're in there." 

She turns to the woman accompanying them  'What did he look like, anyway?" 


 OOC: WB Rystil


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> She turns to the woman accompanying them  'What did he look like, anyway?"



The woman calmly follows with a sultry grace that belies her earlier fearful reaction. Perhaps with the solider around, she felt safe. Her voice too is stronger and confident. "He was in armor, head to toe. I could not see his face."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2006)

*The guards at the entrance to the restricted area simply nod as the uniformed man leads the other two past..*  

[SBLOCK=Selim]This isn't an area with the highest security, though accessing the jail requires a greater security clearance.  The rest can be explored fairly easily, though if people come past and notice others mucking about, there will be questions[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Nov 9, 2006)

Elysia looks around at the ruins, with a quick backward glance at the two guards _That was almost too easy...this is Laboratory 5, just like in Dad's notes but why would the killer-? _

"We should be careful, there's no telling what else is in there with him."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

The unnamed woman looks at the teen carefully. "Do you know where we are, miss? These jumbles of buildings are all the same..." To the solider. "Perhaps, you, officer? What lies ahead that requires military guard?"

_How much do the pieces know? And who is moving them?_


----------



## Raylis (Nov 9, 2006)

"An old military Laboratory"  Elysia replies with a backward glance at the woman.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 9, 2006)

"Most of the security is in place to protect the contents of the various warehouses. Security becomes tighter towards the prison," Selim explains to the woman, in turn looking to Elysia to speak to her, "You think the suspect would be in the ruins? There has not been anything to indicate he may have accomplices, but it does not hurt to be prepared."

[sblock=Selim]Rystil, how much does Selim know about Laboratory 5?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Selim]Not very much.  Supposedly it was destroyed during a raid a little over six years ago.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Nov 10, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "You think the suspect would be in the ruins?"




 "Like you said, the ruins arn't guarded much or explored. He was headed this way and it makes sense that he could hide there." 





> There has not been anything to indicate he may have accomplices, but it does not hurt to be prepared."




 "I'm not saying that he has accomplice, but he is using alchemy so he might have something prepared for us. I'm just saying that we should be careful." 

_but we're _definatly_ not letting him get away. _


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2006)

The woman follows the two younger ones closely, her eyes intent on that way forward. She remains silent, lost in thought. _Will anything still be there? Something must be there, with that soulmeld still around._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Poke--anyone have a preference as to where to proceed now?)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 13, 2006)

_OOC: Seemed clear to me that we were heading towards the laboratory like building up ahead. I'll try to poke it too. _

As the other two stopped, determining where to follow the accuser next, the woman looked towards the place that the others had identified as some sort of laboratory and exclaimed, "I think I see something over there! I think it could be him!"

The woman smiled internally as she tried to direct the children to her will. _Humans always needed a little nudge to get them to do the needed thing._ That last thought, brought her up short a moment. _But... if I am... does that mean I need someone to direct me?_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Heh, I thought so too, but reading through again, nobody actually made even the first move towards Lab 5 )


----------



## Raylis (Nov 14, 2006)

OOC: into the ruins of laboratory 5?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 14, 2006)

ooc: Oops, I thought we were headed for the lab. Lab it is then, for confirmation.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 14, 2006)

Elysia looks to where the woman is looking, taking a step forward and raising a dagger to throw. 

 Notice 14
unless you want to roll, Rystil?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2006)

*Elysia doesn't see anything in particular, but there could be many things lurking in those shadows.  Of course, given a bit of time, she could search the area more thoroughly, but it seems safe to proceed, for the moment.*

(OOC: Raylis, you have e-mail, though nothing urgent)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2006)

(OOC: On second thought, looks like everyone pretty much agreed to proceed, so...)

*The soldier, the woman, and the girl head towards the ruined laboratory.  The entrance has collapsed, and a hole in the side of the ruined stone walls provide the easiest entry into the crumbling interior, though a bit of digging near the front entrance might unearth another entry point as well.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

Selim unsheathes his sword and cautiously moves towards the hole in the wall.

"I'll take point," he says.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 16, 2006)

Elysia nods, closing her eyes and taking a couple of deep breaths,  "Let's go...Selim? If he used a weapon to damage the street and propel himself to the room, don't you think your gun is a more suitable weapon?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

*Selim draws his sabre and walks inward.  The passage branches off in both directions, farther than the rays of light shining inside from the ragged hole illuminate into the darkness.*


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2006)

The woman peers into the darkness, seeming to have recovered after he sudden start earlier. "Does anyone have a light source?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2006)

"This sword is more than enough," Selim replied with certainty, "As for light however, I am afraid I do not regularly carry a light source on my person."


----------



## Raylis (Nov 19, 2006)

Elysia shook her head,  "I don't have a light on me, either." She gives Selim and his saber a dubious look but doesn't press the issue.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 20, 2006)

OOC: You know, I can't think of a single time where they had to make a light source via alchemy. Its been a while, true, so I might be forgetting something. "Laura" may need to make something since no one brought a torch.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 22, 2006)

Selim sheathes his weapon.

"Very well, we will backtrack a little and see if any of the guards carry lanterns or torches. I am sure they would not mind loaning one to us," he said, heading back towards where he last saw a fellow soldier.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 27, 2006)

Elysia peers into the dark hallway,  "We'll wait for you here."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

The mysterious woman waits impatiently. "Hurry back."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

*Selim backtracks out of the ruins, looking for a soldier and finding one at the checkpoint.*

"You need a light?  What for?--it's broad daylight..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 29, 2006)

"For checking the ruins. I have reason to believe an assault suspect is hiding in there, and the light is required to aid in locating said suspect and preventing the suspect gaining the advantage of surprise," Selim explains in a straight-forward manner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2006)

"A suspect, huh?  Couldn't have gotten far in there, anyway.  It's all blocked off with rubble by the explosions.  I don't have a light with me right now since it's not dark out--check in the office by the prison--there should be a small supply depot near there, and one of the clerks can get you the supplies you need."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2006)

"You have my thanks," Selim nods respectfully (or salutes if it's a superior officer) before leaving for the aforementioned office.

Selim picks up his pace, he didn't want to be away for this long.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2006)

*Selim heads to the office and manages to convince the clerk to lend him a lantern and some oil.  Equipment in hand, he returns to the others.*


----------



## Raylis (Dec 10, 2006)

"Ready to go?"  Elysia asks as Selim reappears


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

The woman stood impatiently. She would go by herself, but these others provided... cover for her activities. She must keep them on the hunt thought. "Quick! My attacker could be anywhere in there now!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2006)

"You are quite enthusiastic to find your assailant for a victimised woman," Selim says, apparently meaning nothing more than the observation declared in his statement.

He lights the lantern and holds it in his left hand as he draws his sword with his right, then moves into the darkness with the impression it will willingly yield to the lantern's flame.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 12, 2006)

Elysia enters behind Selim, throwing dagger in hand.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 12, 2006)

The woman smiles mysteriously as the officers remark. "My wits have cooled since you have been gone, and now I wish for him to get what is coming to him. You are an officer of justice, are you not?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 12, 2006)

"I am a private of the military. Justice is a concept I try to uphold, but the military pays my salary. The two do not always go hand in hand," Selim says flatly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

*The passage branches off in both directions, left or right.  The wall is uneven at times, perhaps from the explosions that destroyed this place in the first place.  In some places where the ceiling or wall is crumbling, and especially near the destroyed hole in the wall, there are piles of rubble lying about, and dust is thick in the air.*

(OOC: Some of you mayl have mail from me shortly too )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2006)

"Any recommendations?" Selim asks.

He walks a couple of meters down each branch and illuminates a short distance ahead, trying to find an indication of the suspect's passage.

"We may as well toss a coin if we cannot locate tracks or the like."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 15, 2006)

"Is not the rule always go left when lost?" the woman says coyly. "If one is the same as the other, afterall..."


----------



## Raylis (Dec 15, 2006)

"I agree; we should go left."  Elysia says after a moment, turning and looking in the proposed direction.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2006)

(OOC: I'll wait for the guy with the lantern to make the final call )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

(ooc: Assuming there's nothing of interest to be found then left it is. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

*There appear to be trails in both directions.  Time spent searching might indicate which is the fresher, but that would also be time spent losing more ground, so they decide to at least check to the left for a bit.  After continuing for a while, they find a hole where part of the floor has crumbled away, but it is filled up with rubble, though it might be possible for someone to squeeze through and down if they were very small or extraordinarily flexible.  If they walk around that, eventually there is a point in the hallway where a lot of rubble fills up much of the passage, but it does look like they might be able to squeeze over and through the rubble and continue straight ahead if they worked at moving it or if any of them was skilled at squeezing through tight spots (Escape Artist check).  It looks like if even one person could get through, it should be easy to clear a wider path from both sides at once.*


----------



## Raylis (Dec 19, 2006)

"I think I could slip through."  Elysia says looking at the blockage. 

 OOC: sorry I've been away, we lost power and don't know when I'll have it back permenatly, at a friends currently


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

The woman nods. "Perhaps it is weaker on the other side."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

"Be careful, if there are any signs of trouble get back over here immediately," Selim says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2006)

*Elysia wriggles through the wreckage adeptly, making it through tiny gaps in the rocks with amazing speed before reaching the other side.  With a mighty heave, the girl uses what strength she can muster and starts moving the looser wreckage from the other side where it is less jammed.  Before long, she has helped clear a path large enough for the others to follow.  It doesn't seem like there are any tracks or signs of use over here on the other side at all--must be that others had been unable to move the debris.*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

The woman moves a little down the hallway, looking into the shadowy darkness. She turns her head to the side delicately, then turns back. "Was that a sound? I thought I heard metal scrapping on something up a head. My attacker was wearing ... armor." She looks at the ground, not seeing the tracks. "Perhaps this rejoins the other passages somewhere up ahead?"


----------



## Raylis (Dec 19, 2006)

Elysia stands up, dusting her hands off and looking down the passage,  "It could, it would make sense that they would if this was a laboratory. And if they do we might be able to surprise the person that attacked you- 

She looks at the women,  "In all the excitement I forgot to ask your name. I'm Elysia and this is Selim, as you probably already know"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

Selim walks past the woman and while Elysia speaks to her he listens intently in the direction she was focusing.

"A laboratory you say?" Selim's expression shows interest for a few moments before he goes back to trying to locate the source of the scraping noise.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

Keeping her eyes down the corridor, the woman introducers herself as Laura. "It was fortunate we all ran into each other like this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2006)

*Selim can't make out the source of the scraping noise, or even the scraping noise itself, really.  It must have been brief, but perhaps it will recur?*


----------



## Raylis (Dec 20, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Selim walks past the woman and while Elysia speaks to her he listens intently in the direction she was focusing.
> 
> "A laboratory you say?" Selim's expression shows interest for a few moments before he goes back to trying to locate the source of the scraping noise.




 "The Fifth Laboratory, I saw something about it in my dad's notes. It was supposed to have been shut down a long time ago."  the girl expands walking over to Selim. 

 "Onwards then?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

Laura follows them quietly, an unreadable expression on her face.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2006)

"Ms. Laura, which direction did that scraping noise come from? Selim waits for her response then starts in that direction.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2006)

Laura points down the right-hand of the passageway. "Down that corridor. But is sounded odd---like it was muffled behind something. A door, maybe?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 21, 2006)

Selim nods and begins down the indicated passageway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

*There's only one way to go--straight ahead.  Selim continues in that direction with the others just behind him, but there is no sign of a door or the like on the right, just bare wall.*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2006)

The woman furrows her brow. "I know I heard... *something*. It *was* muffled." She turns the the young girl. "You say you know about this place. Does it have secret passages?"


----------



## Raylis (Dec 22, 2006)

"I only know a bit about it; The 5th Military Laboratory connected to a prison. I don't know the layout or anything. There could be."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 22, 2006)

"We had best move on, unless a secret passage becomes apparent lingering here is a waste of time," Selim concludes, and continues in the only direction they can go.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2006)

Laura glowers at the solider for a moment, then begins a quick search of the right wall. "He's not getting away so easily."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2006)

*After searching for it bit near where she indicated the noise, Laura finds a stone that doesn't seem quite right.  Pushing it in, a secret passage opens, leading below into the darkness.*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 24, 2006)

Laura look over at Selim, a smirk clear on her face. "A passage like this, you mean?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 24, 2006)

"Yes," Selim says, returning to Laura's location.

He cautiously moves through the door, wary of ambush.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 25, 2006)

Elysia moves behind Selim, dagger in hand.

 OOC: Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## stonegod (Dec 25, 2006)

Laura follows, a small smile on her face.

OOC: Merry ho ho!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 25, 2006)

*The path they walk seems to have been untrodden for years.  It leads down and around and connects to another secret door on a lower level.  They come out near a path leading left or right (with respect to the secret passage, of course--the hall normally just goes straight.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 25, 2006)

Selim carefully looks at the hallway floor in the vicinity of the secret door, looking for tracks in the dust which may indicate the direction they should take if the suspect set foot in this hallway.

[ooc: Merry Christmas all! ]


----------



## Raylis (Dec 25, 2006)

Elysia frowns  "It doesn't look like anyone has been down here...what's that?"  She starts down the left, dagger at the ready.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 25, 2006)

Laura raises her eyebrow at the girl, but says nothing for now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 25, 2006)

Selim stops analysing the floor and follows Elysia.

"I am far from deaf or blind, but these consistant instances of me failing to detect what others do is beginning to trouble me," the soldier admits as he follows his acquaintance.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 25, 2006)

"Women's intuition, don't feel bad"  Elysia says shooting a grin back at the boy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 27, 2006)

*Following the path to the left, they eventually reach a gaping hole in the floor, leading down into the darkness below.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2006)

Selim kneels down beside the hole, holding the lantern over it to get a better look at how deep it is and what lies at the bottom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2006)

*The hole extends downards quite a ways, perhaps twenty or thirty feet into what appears to be a sub-basement of some sorts, filled with empty barred cells.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2006)

"You both seem to have better hearing than I. Any suggestion on what path we should follow?" Selim asks.


----------



## Raylis (Dec 31, 2006)

Elysia looks down the hole, chewing her lip,  "One of use could climb down there and see if there's anything but cells down there."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 2, 2007)

"Oh, not me. I am unarmed. You both seem... capable."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2007)

Once Selim has checked the sides of the hole to his satisfaction he hands the lantern to whoever is closest and begins to descend at whichever point offers the best handholds.

"Keep the hole illuminated," he says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

(OOC: Does he have a rope?  The hole is in the floor, so it opens out into the middle of the ceiling of the room below.  Selim could do it easily with a rope)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2007)

"Perhaps the other way will be more... to our ease."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2007)

Finding no means to take on the hole without a rope Selim gives up.

"Very well."

He takes back the lantern and continues down the hallway.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 3, 2007)

Elysia crouches near the hole, peering down into it,  "I could climb down there, no problem."  

Without waiting for a response from her companions she starts down the hole.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

*Elysia climbs down there, no problem.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 3, 2007)

"Hey, Selim,"  Elysia calls up,  "Shine the light down here, I think there's another passage."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 3, 2007)

Laura raises an eyebrow. "Some interesting talents you have, miss."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2007)

Selim returns to the hole and shines light down into the lower room.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 5, 2007)

"There's a passage that goes on aways down here...maybe that's where the sound Laura heard came from."  Elysia calls up.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2007)

Laura smirks. "It does us little good as *we* do not have means to get down there. Unless you suggest we jump."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2007)

"Are there any tall objects or debris you can pile up to ease our descent?" Selim was in no mood to try and find the long way down.

While Elysia was under his protection he wasn't about to leave her alone in the dark.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

*Elysia doesn't see a significant amount of rubble down here, certainly not enough to make a tower back to the top.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 5, 2007)

"No, there isn't anything like that, well not enough of it anyway."  Elysia replies. More quietly she adds,  "Too bad Al isn't here."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2007)

"Do you have a means of climbing back up?" Selim asks.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 5, 2007)

"I can get back up; go on ahead I'll catch up in a minute,"  Elysia replies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2007)

Selim may have been unimpressed by the comment, it was hard to tell since he had his work face on, "You do not have a light source and if anything happened to you it would be my responsibility. I am not going anywhere before you are safely back up here."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 8, 2007)

"Alright"  Elysia calls back up, a hint of defeat in her voice,  "It may take a bit, going up is a bit harder then going down. " 

She traces a small circle on the wall and puts her hands over it before starting to climb back up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 8, 2007)

*Elysia makes it back up to the others without incident.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

When Elysia began marking the wall Selim drew away the lantern, concealing her activities for a few moments while he adjusted something on the lantern that appeared to trouble him. He resumed casting light into the lower room when he heard her begin to climb. He helped her back up once she was within arm's reach.

"We should move on," he said, not wasting a moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 8, 2007)

(OOC: Continuing past the hole or turning about to go the other way?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

(ooc: Continuing past.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 9, 2007)

*The group continues onward and around and slightly upward, eventually reaching a large cave-in of rubble that seems to be impassable.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 9, 2007)

"Well he didn't come this way, unless there's _another_ passage."  Elysia says, looking at the blocking rubble.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 9, 2007)

"There was the left passage," Laura reminds them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2007)

Selim nods at the comments of the others, and begins backtracking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 10, 2007)

*They backtrack to the initial junction at the secret passage and continue onward.  As they go, they notice some bodies in the distance, which reveal themselves to be skeletons of unusually-shaped creatures that look like bizarre combinations of multiple animals--chimeras, they are called.  Continuing onwards, there is a fork with a branch clearly leading upward and another leading straight ahead.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 10, 2007)

As they pass the skeletons Elysia takes an unconcious step away from them, her gaze lingering for only a moment. When the reach the passage she looks at Selim  "You were right last time; which way?"  

She looks down the two paths,  "Wish I had studied daddy's notes more."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2007)

Selim steps over the bones, caring about their presence only enough that he not step on them. He looks briefly between the two different passages when Elysia gives the decision to him.

"Unless women's intuition says otherwise, I am more willing to try the forward path," he waits a moment in case someone disagrees with him, then continues on.

Selim glances back when Elysia mentions her father, but failing to think of anything to say returns his attention to the path ahead.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

Laura seems unfazed by the bones, Laura simply states "Forward seems best."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 11, 2007)

*The group heads forward, continuing onward into what seems like an abandoned rubble-strewn lab, with smashed glassware and equipment all about.  In some of the smashed glass tubes, all in a row in the back, there are skeletons, all of identical size and shape, as of a small girl, some covered in bits of long-rotted flesh.  There is a door in the back of the lab leading further onward.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 11, 2007)

Elysia looks around the room, comming to a stop a few feet in  "What-what happened here?"  

Her eyes settle on the identical bones, and she turns her head away from the other two. _Is _this_ where Tucker tried to reserrect his daughter?_.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 11, 2007)

Selim casts the light of the lantern around the room, surprised and slightly irritated. The place was so old and yet such things hadn't been cleaned up and disposed of. He looks to Elysia when she speaks.

"Questionable things, one would assume," he responds to her question and moves towards the door in the rear of the room.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

Laura continues to say nothing, following Selim. Her manner is aloof, distancing herself from the remains in the room.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 11, 2007)

Elysia lingers a moment before following the two through the room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 12, 2007)

*The door leads into a room filled with a huge number of large completely-shattered glass containers, one of which is very slightly intact and has a faint red glow coming from the bottom.  In the centre of the room, and just above it on the ceiling, are inscribed complex five-pointed transmutation circles.  There are small pillars in a circle all around the drawn transmutation circle, and the shattered containers also surround it.  The room is otherwise a dead end.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

"This room may contain something connected to our suspect," Selim says, pointing the lantern around to illuminate things of interest, "However it would appear the only path left to us is the one we skipped over in favour of this."

Selim, with sword in hand, starts walking around the edge of the room. He maintains distance from the transmutation circle, and inspects anything of interest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 14, 2007)

*Looking around for something else interesting beyond the obvious, Selim finds a scratched-up black helmet underneath some rubble.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2007)

Elysia stays near the entrance of the room, slowly taking it all in.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2007)

Laura walks around the room, casually taking everything in. Seeing the helmet, she arches an eyebrow, but says nothing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

Selim picks the helmet up, giving it a look over.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

*It appears to be a helmet for a suit of armour.  It has a white strip of cloth attached to the top, and inside, there is a section that has been snapped off and shattered.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

(ooc: Does the helmet look as though it had been sitting in that spot for a long time?)

Selim holds the helmet out towards Laura, "Your attacker, was he armoured?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

(OOC: Yes, it has probably been in that pile of rubble for years)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2007)

Laura takes the helmet for a moment, examining it. "Oh yes, yes he was. Quite similar to this, actually."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

"We could assume he obtained a similar helmet somewhere in the ruins. A good sign," he said, searching a little more for anything else of interest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

*Shifting some of the rubble and looking around, Selim still doesn't find anything of note other than what he has already seen.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2007)

"So back the way we came?"  Elysia suggests, still not moving into any more into the room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2007)

Selim looks briefly at the transmutation circle.

"Apparently so," he replies to Elysia, and begins to backtrack.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2007)

Laura follows slowly, seemingly intrigued by what she sees. She follows laconically. "Perhaps another secret door must be found? Or up the way we came. If I must there is some help I might be able to perform... alchemically."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 17, 2007)

Elysia turns and looks at Laura,  "You're an alchemist?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 17, 2007)

"The talent is... sporadic, but I can perform simple alchemy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

(OOC: Still going to try the upper path?  Or have things changed now that Laura can use Alchemy? [perhaps she can make an easier descent back at the hole] )


----------



## Raylis (Jan 25, 2007)

OOC: upper path unless Laura wants to try something alchemically?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 26, 2007)

Laura moves down the hall, and reluctantly places her hand against it, drawing some arcane symbols, feeling for... something. The wall ripples a bit where she touches, and after a moment, she stops. She moves down the hall and repeats it a again. This is done a few times until, midway between where the ruined lab and the hole she stops. With a few dextrous motions, she clicks on something and another secret door opens.

"Look at what was hidden here."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 26, 2007)

Selim casts an appraising eye on Laura when she admits some alchemical prowess. He nods to himself as he reaches a conclusion and follows as she searches for a secret door.

"Very well," Selim says as Laura exposes the hidden door.

He takes a few moments to illuminate what lies beyond the secret door before moving through.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 26, 2007)

Elysia follows the pair into the passage, throwing knife at the ready.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2007)

(OOC: Yay!)

*The passage leads down and around, circling back and opening up in a back wall in the room beneath the hole they had seen before.  The darkness stretches onward, as the light flickers, illuminating rows of empty cells.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Selim moves forward with sword drawn, wary of ambush. 

"Too many hiding places for my liking," he says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

*As Selim moves forward, no ambush presents itself.  There doesn't seem to be anyone in this long room, though the light eventually shines upon a corridor leading deeper...*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Selim moves into the corridor, illuminating the way for the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

*As the others follow Selim through the corridor and past deserted rooms, Elysia and Selim eventually hear a sound in the distance, perhaps in a room around the next corner and farther along the passageway.  If there is someone there, that someone will surely see the light if it moves around the corner.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Selim wordlessly shuts off the lantern.

"We approach under cover of darkness," he whispers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

(OOC: Will they also round the corner, then?  Are they attempting to be stealthy or just moving nonchalantly?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

(ooc: Stealthy would be what Selim is aiming for.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

(OOC: Is he bringing the others or just scouting ahead alone?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

(ooc: He'll poke his head around the corner, but won't take much risk quite yet.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

(OOC: In that case, you have e-mail )


----------



## Raylis (Jan 27, 2007)

Elysia creeps behind Selim, staying close to the ground and peering around the corner. 

 OOC: Now if Larua would look over Selim's head we'd have a classic Scooby Doo going on


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2007)

Selim pulls back behind the cover provided by the corner.

"It would appear we have our suspect," he whispers quickly, "We must intervene quickly, before his work is complete. If you doubt your combat ability stay here, if you think you can aid in the suspect's apprehension then follow me."

Selim discreetly ducks around the corner, moving quietly towards the armoured suspect in order to catch him unawares.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 27, 2007)

Laura softly tsks at the impetuous youth, and follows more cautiously in the shadow. She needed to see what was going on herself before risking herself needlessly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

*Laura can't see anything--it's pitch black.*

(OOC: Need to know from Elysia and then we can continue)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 27, 2007)

OOC: Selim killed his light, then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 27, 2007)

(OOC: In post 174)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 28, 2007)

Elysia rounds the corner just after Selim, an unseen nod is her reply to his words. She waits for the soldier to make his move before she makes hers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2007)

*Laura moves slowly as the other two advance, as silent and invisible as a shadow, even if it wasn't pitch black already, though the inability to see anything does make it harder.*

*Meanwhile, Elysia does a decent job of keeping quiet, but unfortunately, Selim misjudges his footing and stumbles loudly on some loose rubble.*

*There is a curse and a flash of red light in the distance, slightly illuminating what seems to be an armoured man standing near a naked woman missing the tip of her right foot, until it spreads out across the room.  Then there is another flash arcing upwards and a loud crash.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 28, 2007)

Elysia lets fly a dagger at the armored man aiming the weapon at his arm. (Accurate attack +2/-2)  "He's trying to get away! I don't think he's alone I saw something in that flash of light in there with him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2007)

*Elysia's dagger flies just past its mark, as all can tell from the sound of it clinking to the ground in the distance.  Perhaps the armoured figure turned to regard his assailant after a shot in the dark that came close, perhaps not--in the pitch blackness, who can know?*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 28, 2007)

Selim silently berated himself. Responsibility for alerting the suspect to the group's presence was on his head. Selim didn't much care if the others were going to say something about it, he was going to be more judgemental of himself than they would ever be.

After Elysia lets loose a throwing dagger Selim dashes forward into the room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2007)

(OOC: Going to take the hood off the lantern or fight in the dark?  Also, he'd have to do a full run and lose his Dodge bonus to reach the room's entrance in one round, so two rounds and double move?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 28, 2007)

(ooc: Selim will double move over a couple of rounds, and if it doesn't significantly affect his movement he'll unhood the lantern.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 28, 2007)

(OOC: I'd say he can probably do it as part of a move, like drawing a weapon)

*Selim moves quickly but carefully towards the room, lighting the lantern so all can see.*

*The ceiling has been collapsed, blocking the back of the room off with a huge pile of rubble.  In the majority of the room, on Selim, Laura, and Elysia's side, are twenty-four grotesque animated creatures, ten each of bone and fat, four made of flesh (there was less flesh left over lying around).  They move aggressively towards Elysia and Selim, not really noticing Laura, despite the lantern.  In fact, no one sees Laura--Laura barely even sees Laura (OOC: Modified 37 Stealth  ).*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2007)

Selim positions himself defensively in front of Elysia and Laura. He thrusts his sword into the floor and draws his pistol in one fluid movement. Selim levels the pistol at the creatures and the slide rapidly snaps back and forth as he unleashes a volley of lead upon them.

[ooc: Multiple target autofire at the longest unbroken line of creatures. If the groups are of equal size Selim fires on the closest.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2007)

(OOC: Selim notes a nice unbroken line of four.  These are minions, so does he want to take 10 on the attacks (knowing that he does get a -4 to all of them for 4 squares) )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2007)

(ooc: Taking 10 sounds alright.)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

Elysia pauses for a moment before throwing another dagger at the armored man's arm again, trusting Selim to keep the creatures at bay.

 OOC: All-Out/ Accurate attack +4/-4 (+8 attack/-4 damage/-4 defense)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC: Elysia--You can't see him--he collapsed rubble to block the way)

*Selim's shots miss deflect against three of the four targets just barely, but the fat puppet takes a hit.  However, the bullet is stuck amidst the rippling fat without effect.*

(OOC: Three misses by 1 (you got 19 on all of them taking 10) and a Toughness save success)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

OOC: Will target the nearest meat-puppet then. Completley read that the wrong way


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2007)

OOC: Time to pull out that classic of the genre---'I'm over analyzing my personality in a middle of a combat situation!' 

The woman stared, her eyes fixated on the spot behind the ruins where the armored man once was. Lost in thought, she seems oblivious to what is going on around her.

_It seeks to... create? Is it lonely? Does it still feel its human wants, its human needs? Is it still more human than I??_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC: Sounds good stonegod )

*Frustrated at missing the previous throw, despite the many ameliorating factors, Elysia aims up her shot carefully, heedless to her own defense and caring little as to whether she targets a vital spot.  Even before the dagger flies out of her hand, she is already sure it will hit, and her shot strikes true, sailing straight through the head of a flesh-puppet, which quivers slightly upon impact and then partially explodes in a fountain of gore.*

*The creatures shuffle forward towards Selim and Elysia, who are still in the corridor, and four of each move in and encircle the soldier and the girl as best they can, making clumsy and halting attacks.  Still, the sheer number of them is almost overwhelming.  Elysia takes a minor cut across the arm from one of the bone creatures, and Selim is caught off guard and stunned from a roiling punch from one of the fat creatures.*

(OOC: One flesh down--by the way, I decided that since you gave yourself such a massive bonus to hit that it meant you didn't want to just take 10, so I rolled for you since your crit chance was higher than the miss chance.

Elysia--one injury
Selim--one bruise and he's stunned now

Elysia and Laura's turns (Selim is stunned))


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

"Damnit he's going to get away!"  Elysia snarls lashing out at the nearest creature.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC: Accurate Attack?  Power Attack?  All Out Attack?  Taking 10?  )


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2007)

The cry of the young one snapped Laura out of her trance. Looking around, she sneered. _Primitive. Hardly worth the effort in their creation._ She raises a hand, then stops suddenly. Changing her mind about something, she instead places her hands on the ground, calling upon her power.

OOC: I'm assuming the floor/walls are stone. Smash as many mooks as possible w/ them by bulging the floor up to crunch them or some such. Or whatever I'm actually able to do.  Not sure.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

OOC: Power attack seems appropriate , just for clarification we do have a hero poin, yesno?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC: You can do basic transmutes or simple attacks like that one.  It will take a full-round, though, to draw the circle, since she doesn't have a fast-circle gimmick like Al--Also, the range is, alas, 50 feet to the centre of the effect, so she can't hit the milling masses without moving forward more (she could hit the eight + Elysia and Selim and hope the two of them make it out alright--which they almost undoubtably will because both have Improved Evasion) )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC: You all start with 1 hero point.  Power Attacking by how much?)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

ooc: just making sure, now if I could find where I put my head tonight.... Power Attack +4/-4


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

*Elysia delivers a critical blow to one of the fat creatures with her dagger, splattering its remains as it ceases in its limited animation.*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2007)

As she drew the circle, she thought, _The kids seem talented enough..._

OOC: Let them dodge.  

BTW: My laptop battery is about dead again, so I'm off until Tues night!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

*Laura begins drawing a transmutation circle.*

*The creatures regroup and recoup the fallen assailant, pressing the attack on Selim and Elysia.  However, this time they are ready, and they both dodge, leap, jump, duck, and manage to avoid all of their assailants at once, in Selim's case by the skin of his teeth.*

*Just then, Laura's transmutation circle flashes and she transmutes the floor into a minor crushing explosion of earth around Selim, Elysia, and their eight assailants.  Elysia and Selim dodge the attack unscathed, but four of the eight attackers are destroyed by the violent alchemy.  The others manage to endure the effects of the minor explosion.*

(OOC: Selim, Elysia, and Laura's turn

Total Kill count--Fleshx1, Fatx2,Bone3)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 30, 2007)

With sword now in hand Selim engages the golem-like entities in melee.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

*Selim carefully tucks away his pistol and then draws his sword with a mere flick of his wrist, indicating his great comfort with the weapon.*

(OOC: Taking 10?  Without the -4, it seems like it will surely hit.  Of course, then it can't crit either, so I do have to ask)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 30, 2007)

(ooc: Rolling works.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC: Awww, rolled a 4   You were more likely to crit than miss, but bad luck   Too bad, too--Selim has infinite Takedown Attack against minions)

*Selim's attack clangs against the bone of one of the bone puppets.*


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

Elysia lashes out at the nearest creature  "Selim, if you can handle these things I'm going to catch that _thing_ that made _these_"

(OOC: power attack for +4/-4)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC: I'm assuming rolling because that's what you wanted last time--plus Power Attack 4 might make taking 10 miss anyways.  Fortunately for you, you rolled 18, followed by rolling a 16 on confirmation.  Give Selim some of your luck!)

*With a step back to distance herself from her two remaining assailants, Elysia tosses a dagger into a fat puppet with a deadly and devastating aim that causes the whole beast to roil and explode, reminding Laura painfully of Maes Hughes's dagger thrown at her on the night of his death.*

(OOC: Laura, then the bad guys)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2007)

Laura sneers behind the girl's back at her knife throwing, but kept if from being seen. Instead, she drew another circle. _Time to finish this._

OOC: Same sort of thing as before. Whatever works best.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: There's only three enemy targets in range of such an attack--if she moves closer, she can probably hit eight or more (but she'd spend a move action, so she would need to spend an extra action next round to finish the full-round alchemy).  Of course, by the time this is done, if the enemies advance mindlessly like they've been doing, there will be eight in range just in time to get crushed...so I guess she can do that)

*Laura starts another quick transmutation, as more of the animated creatures advance to attack, as she predicted.  Selim takes a minor blow from a flesh puppet, but he rolls with the blow and merely takes a minor bruise.  Elysia, on the other hand, is staggered to her knees by a powerful punch.*  

*Unfortunately, this is not good news when combined with Laura's alchemy, which sends stone pounding down upon the area.  Selim avoids it completely, but Elysia can't move out of the way.  Fortunately, she weathers the attack unscathed.  Two of the puppets are not so lucky, but the rest are very lucky in their feeble but somehow-successful attempts to escape Laura's attack.*



(OOC: Selim takes just 1 Bruise, Elysia is Staggered, Stunned, and Bruised

1 Fat and 1 Bone destroyed

Total: Fleshx1, Fatx4, Bonex4

Selim and Laura's turns)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Laura says in an appologetic voice, "I said it is unpredictable!"

But internally, she thinks, _Clumsy waif._

Laura judges her best next move.

OOC: If she needs to move to get them, she shall. Otherwise, rinse and repeat seems to work for now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 31, 2007)

Seeing Elysia dazed and unable to act Selim rapidly places himself into combat with the most immediate threat to her.

[ooc: Power Attack -2/+2, taking 10 on attack rolls.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*Selim slashes through a bone creature with his sabre, causing to collapse and cleaving through, slashing through and destroying a flesh puppet and pirouetting on the spot to smash another bone beast to pieces, thus finishing all three of the opponents who had previously attacked Elysia.  However, as he brings the blade to bear against a fat creature on the backswing, it almost gets stuck inside with a sucking and popping sound, and the puppet manages to survive despite the attack.  Laura begins another transmutation.*

(OOC: Flesh and 2 Bones destroyed)

*Most of the remaining creatures advance, plus the three still standing that had missed Selim are still around, and they continue mindlessly assaulting Selim and Elysia.  Selim is hit twice, merely bruised by the first attack but then staggered and stunned by the force of the second punch.  Elysia, on the other hand, only takes a single slash to the side of her head, and she just barely takes an injury, a long cut from one of the bone puppets' attacks.*

*Laura's transmutation finishes, and this time it is Selim who is completely unable to avoid the attack, stunned as he is.  In an odd coincidence, every target except Selim manages to avoid the attack somewhat, each in its own way, though only Elysia totally avoids the entire thing.  Still, the flesh puppet attacking Selim and one of the bone creatures are each destroyed by the piercing rubble, and Selim only takes a bruise.

(OOC: Selim is staggered, stunned, and has another bruise.  Elysia takes another injury.

Wow, not one roll below a 12 on the Reflex saves--sheesh!

Selim takes another Bruise from Laura and would be Stunned but he already is.

Bone and Flesh destroyed

Total Destroyed--Fleshx3(/4), Fatx4(/10), Bonex7(/10) 

Elysia and Laura's turns)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

_ This is bad, this is _really_ bad!__ Elysia lets out a slight growl, stepping in front of Selim to prevent any ore attacks from being directed at him, rasing on arm and lashing out at the creatures. 

 OOC: Going to take a defensive stance (-4 attack/+2 defense), Accurate Attack (+2/-2) spend a hero point to gain Takedown Attack and use extra effort to gain a second standard action used to make another attack. Total of -2 Attack/-2 Damage Modifier/+2 AC _


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: I'll give you one better--you have the Defensive Attack feat so no need for the stance, your total is actually +0 Attack/-2 Damage/+2 AC)

*Elysia slashes savagely with her dagger while watching carefully for any attacks but misses her target just *barely* thanks to her defensive posture.  Drawing on hidden reserves of energy, she quickly draws a dagger in her other hand and throws herself at the beast with a wicked curve and such force that she causes a fat puppet to quaver and explode as she and the dagger fliy through and into another beast of animated fat and splashes it across the ground as well, spinning in a circle to take on and smash a bone creature to pieces before finally losing her balance.  Her killing spree ends and she finds herself panting and wheezing, fatigue adding to the weight of her other injuries.*  

(OOC: Fatx2 and Bone Destroyed--

Total Kill Count Fleshx3(/4), Fatx6(/10), Bonex8(/10) 

That means that there aren't enough left to completely recoup the losses any more, which indicates that if Selim and Elysia can hang in there another round or two, it should be easy from there.

Laura's Turn)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Laura ponders. She could crush the rest, but then her own protection might suffer too much. But she knew this was really just a distraction. What really mattered was on the other side of the wall...

OOC: If Laura can get some of the mooks w/o endagering Selim and Elysia, she'll try that. Otherwise, she'll move cautiously (and as hidden) as possible towards a place where she can affect the collapsed rubble---but not close enough to endanger herself to the mooks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: Sadly, she can do neither--Selim, Elysia, and their little 2-on-24 mass-melee is blocking the way into the room itself.  Now, Laura can easily thread her way through this, but that would endanger her to being hit.  She could also do the attack thing again, but it might hit them if they are stunned like last time.

EDIT--she could also do a single attack pretty easily, if she wanted, Alchemy or otherwise)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

OOC: Otherwise? With what.  Alchemy it is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: Throwing rocks or something?   Perhaps unarmed?

Single hit alchemy or multi-target on everything?  Nonetheless, I'll post the enemies' attacks while you decide)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*Laura begins another transmutation.  Elysia dodges three attacks easily and barely parries another with her dagger thanks to her defensive tactics.  Selim is only attacked three times, but unfortunately one of the attacks makes it past his defenses, as a fat creature clocks him hard in the head and knocks him unconscious.*

(OOC: Pending on Laura's Alchemy, it is also Elysia and Laura's turn)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

OOC: Single until she's desperate or folks get out of the way.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

"Selim!"  Elysia cries as Selim falls back, breathing heavilly she slashes at the flesh monster, keeping her defenses up as she tries to migate the weakspots of the creature. 

 OOC: same as last round, Sans the extra effort


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*Laura manifests a stony fist from the ground to crush one of the fat creatures, but it manages to slip through.*

*Meanwhile, Elysia goes on another wild spree, destroying a fat creature and a bone creature before losing her rhythm.*

*Laura begins another transmutation.*

*Elysia, now surrounded by the five remaining enemies, ducks, dodges, tumbles, and manages to avoid almost all the attacks, but the last one was just destined to land--fortunately, she manages to avoid being struck in a vital area, but she is still slightly stunned, reeling from the attack.*  

*She quickly pulls herself together, but she is unable to attack her enemies this time, as Laura tries again with the hand against a single fat puppet and it escapes again, unfortunately.*  

*Laura begins another transmutation, and Elysia takes another gash, though this time, despite being dizzy and unsteady on her feet, she miraculously manages to keep her calm.*

*In an ironic twist, the creature slips through the grip of the fist attack a third time.*

(OOC: Elysia takes a Bruise and an Injury.

Laura and Elysia's turns.)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

Still breathing heavilly Elysia stays where she is over Selim mind racing, not knowing how much longer she can keep this up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: Attacking same as before?)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: no, you have mail)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: Roger )

*As Elysia gasps and wheezes, Laura begins another transmutation.*

*This time, two of the five creatures strike Elysia, and though she stands there and takes one of the blows without a problem, the other leaves her stunned and bruised.  Proving that the fourth time is not a charm when fate is out to get you, Laura fails to squash the creature yet again.  Meanwhile, Elysia dodges four of the attacks and takes a cut from the last bone creature, but this time, she is ready to get revenge.  The fat creature tempts fate and succeeds again (OOC: perhaps it should go to Vegas next?), avoiding Laura's attack.*

(OOC: Elysia takes yet another Injury

Elysia and Laura's Turns)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Laura sighs again, then begins another complex transmutation to draw the mindless ones into a trap....

OOC: Transmutation to create a wall/barrier between the mooks and Elysia/Selim that lures them to go around... just in time for me to crush them w/o getting the other two in the way.

Or something like that.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

Elysia lashes out at the nearest bone creature, seeing that those creatures are more dangerous then the ones made from flesh. 

(OOC: power attack for +4/-4)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: Laura--That will be hard--they're currently surrounding Elysia in every possible adjacent spot (since there's a wall on one side of her, there are only five adjacent spots and also five bad guys).  Elysia is usually fine with Improved Evading those though, I have a feeling she won't mind the attack--really )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*Elysia attacks the bone creature wildly, and despite good luck, she barely hits.  Still, the sound of bone shattering is immediate due to the sheer power of the attack, as she cracks through and into the fat creature behind barely hitting her target and splattering it against the wall before her wild swing comes to a stop as she misses another of them.*

(OOC: Killed Bonex1 and Fatx1

There's a flesh and two fat left--Laura's turn

EDIT: Actually, it's pretty sure she's using Alchemy, so I'll just run through the monsters again and stonegod can decide on the alchemy after that)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

OOC: But there is a prone Selim there as well... but if Selim won't be *more* hurt (i.e., not killed... Laura has not reason to kill him), area affect will work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*All three of the enemies attack clumsily but easily hit Elysia.  The flesh creature's attack she completely ignores, while one of the fat creatures is weak enough that its attack also doesn't matter.  However, the final fat creature barely--just barely!--manages to stun her with a blow to the chest, causing her to gasp for breath and lose her attack.*

(OOC: Elysia takes another bruise and is stunned

Laura's old alchemy pending, and also her turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

(OOC: It's nonlethal unless you want it to be lethal, so he can't go more unconscious )

*Laura's Alchemy bursts around the prone Selim, who is bruised again by the flying debris, the stunned Elysia, who is completely unharmed by any of the debris, and the three enemies who are not so lucky, as one of the fat creatures is crushed and the others barely manage to escape destruction.*

*Laura begins another transmutation.*

*The flesh creature fumbles badly, but the fat puppet manages to stun Elysia again, this time a bit more easily than before.  This time, they both evade Laura's attack, and Elysia is still unscathed, though Selim is bruised again.  However, while recovering from the falling rocks, the creatures attack Elysia clumsily.  Although they still easily hit her, and both bruise her, neither registers a stunning blow, and so she is able to attack again.*

(OOC: Elysia takes 3 more bruises, Selim takes 2.  1 fat and 1 flesh left)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

Elysia swings her dagger out with a vicious attack, heedless of her own safety. 

 OOC: Power Attack +4/-4, All-out Attack +4/-4 for (+4 damage/-4 defense)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

*Elysia cuts through the flesh creature and critically splatters the final fat puppet against a bit of the debris made by Laura's transmutations.  The battle is won!*

(OOC: Nicely done guys--I'm particularly impressed that you fought most of that encounter with your hands tied behind your backs, so to speak, because it was more in character and you were RPing it well.  Since that caused a significant setback (and in Selim's case, a KO) against these minions, you each earn a Hero Point.  Also, I'm sort of working with thresholds and fractional hero points for other things, and some of you have additional fractional hero points that are building up too 

Selim can check to recover from unconsciousness shortly--many of these wounds will go away eventually, though the injuries and staggered and fatigued conditions are likely here to stay without an hour's rest, Healing (impossible without red stones), Hero Point/Extra Effort autorecovery, etc)


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

Elysia kicks away the last of the remains, looking down where the armored man was  "What should we do? We have to go after that thing, but we can't leave Selim here and we can't take him further into the lab."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura strides forward, dusting herself off. She looks down at the unconscious Selim. Her thoughts are distant. 

_They are ever frail. But not me. Why am I caught between them? Do I really want this fragility. Is it worth it?_

The woman comes back to herself, and looks toward the collapsed wall. 

"The soulmeld will finish its work if we do not act soon."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 1, 2007)

_ Soulmeld? He's like what Al was?_ 

"I agree that it has to be stopped, or it might make more of those _things_. But Selim's prettly badly hurt and I don't think it'd be a good idea to drag him into another fight."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura looks inscrutably at the fallen rubble. "I may be able to clear it, but I am unable to heal Selim."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 2, 2007)

Elysia turns and looks at the rubble, every part of her wanting to ask Laura to do it so they can bring the thing in. 

 "As much as I hate to say it we're in no condition to fight that thing...especially if it has any more of those monsters with it."  She puts Selim's arms over her shoulders to carry him piggy back, " Let's get Selim out of here and to a hospital."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

(OOC: By the time she moves all that rubble, he should actually be almost totally fine, you know   He looks badly bruised, but has only a few minor injuries.  If Selim and Elysia take a rest for an hour while Laura prepares a more powerful circle to move the massive amount of rubble, you should be in a pretty fine condition to fight.)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 2, 2007)

OOC: I'm fine w/ that plan.

"It will take time and effort to move it. Enough time to you to mostly heal. Of course, we would need to be sure that your mark is still there."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

(OOC: We just have to hope Elysia and Selim roll well on their Recovery checks   I'll wait to hear from Raylis before proceeding)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 2, 2007)

Elysia nods,  "Alright then"  she sits down while Laura works.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 2, 2007)

*Laura prepares a complex and powerful transmutation circle to move the rubble as Elysia rests, keeping an eye on Selim.  It isn't long before Elysia's bruises die down, leaving her sweaty and a bit cut up, but mostly pristine.*

*A little while later, Selim groans and awakens, and after an hour, Selim's bruises have healed and both Selim and Elysia are no longer staggered by the sheer number of blows they had taken, plus Elysia is no longer tired.  Still, both of them have a few injuries left over, and Selim is reasonably-badly bruised.*   

*Laura's transmutation is basically complete--at any time now, she can clear the passageway.*

(OOC: Fortunately, Selim didn't have any injuries, so he's actually as fit as a fiddle.  Elysia still has 3 injuries though.)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2007)

Laura looks to the others. "I am ready. Are you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 3, 2007)

Selim gets to his feet and dusts himself off.

"I am ready," he answers.

He felt ashamed for falling during the previous battle, but that was another matter he would deal with himself.


----------



## Raylis (Feb 3, 2007)

Elysia nods,  "Let's get it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 3, 2007)

*A complex array etched into the ground, Laura completes her transmutation, blue light flashing around the symbols etched into the circle, and shining forth onto the rubble, which transforms, moving out of the way and transmuting into a new roof and makeshift pillars to prevent more rubble from falling to take its place.  The path is clear to follow along a twisting hallway into the darkness.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2007)

Having fully recovered Selim takes the lead.


----------



## Raylis (Feb 4, 2007)

Elysia follows after Selim, knife in hand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 4, 2007)

*Selim follows the corridor, with Elysia right behind, and Laura, by default, bringing up the rear.  As they approach a turn in the corridor that looks like it leads to another straightaway and perhaps a larger chamber, they hear the sound of low, heavy breathing in the distance--to carry this far, it would have to be something _big_.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 4, 2007)

*Elysia pokes her head around the corner for a short bit, then ducks back.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 5, 2007)

"What did you see?" Selim asks.


----------



## Raylis (Feb 5, 2007)

"It's there, about to finish some circle. He has the girl from before and some kind of chimera, a _big_ chimera."  

Elysia looks between Selim and Laura,  "I don't know about the girl but the chimera seems to be alive, it has a lot of limbs and a nasty looting stinger on its tail.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

_It has bided its time well. Too well._

"Perhaps a trap, then." Laura looks around at the ceiling and floor. "Perhaps an appropriate collapse of the ceiling, assuming it could be lured."

OOC: Let me know if setting something up like that would be feasible and how long it would take to prep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

(OOC: Her range is 50 feet unless she does a Complex Transmutation (and even then, she'd be out of range, since the targets are far down the next hall in a big room that can fit the chimera), so that would require her to move much closer)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Her range is 50 feet unless she does a Complex Transmutation (and even then, she'd be out of range, since the targets are far down the next hall in a big room that can fit the chimera), so that would require her to move much closer)



OOC: That is the purpose of the lure. She prepares a complex circle now, missing one element (and hopefully obscured some), has here dupes companions draw it/them here and then finish the trap. That's the idea. Wanted to know the feasibility of the former part (no idea on the lure part )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

(OOC: Ahhhhhh, yes then.  She can definitely rig a complex circle trap)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

"I can create a trap, but I would have to stay here to trigger it. You two would have to lead them here."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 7, 2007)

"What kind of trap?"  Elysia asks, stealing another glance around the wall.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

"Much like that our friend used previously---a deadfall."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 7, 2007)

"How long will it take you to prepare this trap?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

"Not too long..."

OOC:If I understood correctly, not more than a full action or a minute, not an hour.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC: Full action would be just her normal circle.  The hour was for the massive clean-up (she bolstered her Alchemy way higher).  A minute should suffice to make a nicely-sized trap for the alchemist, though Laura doesn't know the specifics on the chimera to comment about that)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 7, 2007)

"It would be nice if you did not set off this particular alchemical reaction while Elysia and I were in it's area of effect," Selim says.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "It would be nice if you did not set off this particular alchemical reaction while Elysia and I were in it's area of effect," Selim says.



"Which is why we would set up some sort of signal so you could exit it. The idea is not to fight this thing head on, remember?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2007)

"Whenever you are ready," Selim says, waiting for an indication to go out and lure the chimera into the trap.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 10, 2007)

Laura nods and beings the circle, taking her time but making sure to be quick. When done, she gestures. In a low whisper, "Now!"


----------



## Raylis (Feb 12, 2007)

Elysia takes a deep breath and darts around the corner, loosing a knife at the chimera as soon as it's in range.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

*Elysia dashes around the corner with incredible alacrity, dashing towards the chimera and launching a dagger, which hits its mark perfectly but is swatted aside harmlessly by one of the chimera's tentacled snake-heads.  The chimera gives a low growl but remains where it is standing, at least for now.*

(OOC: Selim's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2007)

Selim hastens forward as well with pistol in hand. He fires off a shot at the chimera and waits alongside Elysia for the creature to respond.


----------



## Raylis (Feb 12, 2007)

"I hope this works  Elysia mutters preping another knife to throw if the Selim's attack doesn't cause the chimera to purse the pair.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

*Selim's bullet is well-placed, but it simply ricochets off the chimera's hide as if it was nothing.  The Chimera remains in place, though it seems angered by the ineffective attacks.  The armoured man behind continues desperately to try to finish the transmutation with new speed.*

(OOC: Everyone's turn)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 13, 2007)

"I don't think it's going to take the bait, Selim."  Elysia says, throwing her knife at the armored man,  'Let's see if we can stop him without getting near _it!_"

OOC: Accurate attack +4/-4


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 13, 2007)

*Elysia's shot is perfectly aimed, but it loses so much power that the armoured figure barely manages to deflect the attack harmlessly.  The chimera seems angrier at this than the previous attacks, but the armoured figure simply says:*

"No...they aren't worth it."

*And the chimera remains where it is standing.*

(OOC: Selim's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2007)

A sinister smile crosses Selim's face for a moment. The iron sights on his pistol move away from the chimera, past the armoured suspect, and settle on the armoured man's flesh doll.

There's a staccato of gunfire as he empties the pistol's magazine at the painstakingly perfected creation.

(ooc: Autofire on the doll.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

*The chimera hasn't just been standing there totally idle, and when it sees where Selim's sights are set, it shifts and blocks the attack, moving in front of the naked female doll-thing and providing it total cover, taking the shots, unharmed by the bullets.*

*The armoured figure appears a bit flustered, but motions for the chimera to get back into place.*

(OOC: Elysia's turn)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2007)

Seeing Selim's new target and the actions of the chimera, Elysia follows suit, hoping her aim will thwart the Chimera's efforts. 

OOC: accurate attack on the doll, +5/-5


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: She can't--there are at least four squares of Chimera between Elysia and the doll, so it has full cover.  Elysia can dash really quickly in a circle around the room and throw from the side though.  The chimera cannot move again to block if she does)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2007)

OOC: Make it so!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

*Elysia dashes around the room in a quarter-circle to toss a dagger at the doll from the side, stabbing the doll in the chest, and it bleeds what looks like real red human blood from the wound.  The armoured man screams and stops working on the circle, leaning forward, carefully removing the dagger, and fixing the wound tenderly.*

"_So close_!  We're _so close_, but we can't...not with these bastards here.  Kill them...kill them all!" he expends reserves of extra effort and cradles the doll, inserting it into his armour.

*Hearing his call, the chimera leaps at Elysia and knocks her onto the ground...

-TRANSMISSION INTERRUPTED-

(OOC: You rolled terribly on a toughness save, and that would put you at dying.  Would you like to spend a hero point to probably just take an injury?)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2007)

OOC: Yes!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

-TRANSMISSION RECOVERED-

*...but she manages to spin to the side and avoid more than a long gash from the terrible mauling the chimera attempts upon her.  Still, she is stunned by the force of the blow.*

(OOC: Elysia is stunned underneath the chimera--Selim's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2007)

(ooc: Is there minimum-risk means to get Elysia out of danger?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: I can't really think of anything low-risk that has a particularly high chance of success.  Honestly your best shot may be some kind of sabre attack, but that isn't exactly low-risk.  Maybe Laura will come in to help--more actions is always a good thing)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

Laura curses at the futility of her 'helper's efforts. This was all a distraction anyway. The soulmeld's behavior was interesting, but not worth this effort. With a sigh, she puts her plan in action.

OOC: If Laura can make her way stealthly around to the soulmeld while the others are distracted, she'll do so. If not, quick alchemy to harm that big lug of a thing while hopefully get it coming into the trap.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: No--she has the light now because the other two proceeded in the darkness, so she would stick out like a sore thumb, and if she douses the light, she can't see anything.  Laura's Alchemy is a full round to complete, and the range is such that if we assume she double moved closer last round, she could then double move to get in range of the chimera (it is currently off in the side of a large circular room where Elysia previously went to get a good shot at the doll) and then start the full round transmutation time next round.  She is in range right now if she does the glove thing).


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

OOC: Range to the chimera or to the soulmeld? And if the former, how distracted are the other two?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

(OOC: Chimera, though the range is roughly equivalent to both (a tiny bit longer on the chimera due to a diagonal involved).  What do you mean by the 'other' two?  You mean the soulmeld and the lifeless doll, or the other two allies Selim and Elysia?  If the latter, Selim seems pretty focused on the chimera that is on top of Elysia and Elysia is flat-out stunned by the vicious and sudden attack)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2007)

OOC: Yes, I wanted to make sure the other two are distracted. So, if I moved a bit, she'd have a 'shot' at the soulmeld?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

(OOC:  She could shoot him without moving, but would take a -2 due to range increment whether or not she moves (though a move this round and then next negates that) )


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2007)

The chimera was a distraction. If she could take out the source, well, that would simplify things in the long run. Making sure the others were to absorbed with the chimera to notice anything, she reached out her hands---at the most vulnerable part she knew...

OOC: Okay. Lust is getting annoyed.  Since the "normals" are busy, she's going to use her hand trick to try to slice/pierce/whatever the soulmeld, preferably where she expects the soulmeld binding (the circle/whatever) to be. Hero point time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

(OOC: Hero point for what?)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2007)

OOC: To make sure (or to help) the attack succeeds. I'm assuming their like Action Points. Remember, I don't have M&M, so I'm kinda winging it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

(OOC: Ah. gotcha!  They are like super-action points when you use them for rolls because you roll twice and take the highest of the two, except for all rolls below 11 are counted as roll + 10.  The only time an Eberron action point is better is if you roll a 19 and still miss.  If you're going to use a Hero Point, I extremely recommend Power Attacking for 5 (the max), since you're super-likely to hit anyway.  I won't charge the Hero Point if you roll high anyway (you get to see the roll but not the result in general).  You may also want to consider All-Out Attack (which lowers defense to raise attack bonus), since you're pretty far away.  Let me know.)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2007)

OOC: Sounds good. Laura/Lust wants to end this (or at least *it*) quickly while the others are distracted, so all out attack sounds right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

*Laura's glove darts out and extends to impale the armoured figure with great force at an angle, cutting through steel like butter and slicing through one arm and into the head, questing for the blood seal that might be there, if this soulmeld is like many others.  Unfortunately, the blood seal does not appear to be there, but her attack is so devastating that the steel shatters and the head flies off as the arm hangs ragged and only partially-attached to the side, exposing some of the inside of the body and the doll--from this distance, Laura doesn't notice the blood seal in that main body section either.  How disappointing...but still, sufficient.  Far more than those other two had done so far.  Still, that was almost too easy.  Based on the facility in dealing with the soulmeld, the chimera seems more of a threat.*

(OOC: Critical Threat and Critical Hit with All-Out Attack 5 and Power Attack 5.  Soulmeld guy is stunned, staggered, of course injured, and pretty messed up by Lust's devastating attack)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

*On seeing the soulmeld so devastated, the chimera unleashes a deafening roar that almost sounds like "NOOO!" and turns to glare balefully at Laura.*

(OOC: Oh, and still Selim's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2007)

(ooc: Sorry, having some internet connection issues.  )

Seeing the chimera switch it's attention towards Laura, and not wanting to ruin Laura's chances of luring the beast into her trap, Selim switches to his sword and moves to block whichever exit from the room the armour is closest to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

(OOC: The armoured guy is in the middle, and Selim can't really make it to block anything except the hallway in which he is standing (which is wide enough that he doesn't really block anything except the chimera anyways) )

*Selim switches to his sword and stands at the ready in front of the hallway.*

*The soulmeld armour recovers from the shock of Laura's attack, but he is unable to act, as is Elysia, who is pinned beneath the chimera.*

*Growling the chimera leaves Elysia on the ground, forgotten for the moment, as it charges at Laura, slamming Selim 30 feet through the air and against the side wall as he refuses to give way, pouncing at Laura, whose all-out attack has left her open and vulnerable.  Lunging for the throat, the chimera staggers Laura bloodily and knocks her to the ground, stunned and barely conscious.*

(OOC: Laura is injured, stunned, and staggered

Selim's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2007)

Hoping that dropping the armoured man would bring a swift end to the fight Selim charged and brought his father's sword down upon him.

(ooc: power attack -3/+3)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

(OOC: It's funny how everyone assumes that--it seems to me that the armoured guy is pretty wimpy and you're just making the chimera madder )

*Selim strikes a critical blow to the armoured man, shattering much of the front of the steel shell and stunning and staggering him.  From this proximity, it is chillingly clear that the armoured man is hollow inside--just an empty suit of armour, well, unless you count the doll.*

*The chimera roars in anguish and turns towards Selim with eyes glowing with rage.*  

*Meanwhile, Elysia lies discarded and forgotten across the room, her arm shaking and twitching as she regains control of her body with the horrific pin released.*

(OOC: Elysia's turn)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 16, 2007)

Elysia pushes to her feet drawing a dagger  "Call off your pet."  Elysia says to to the armor


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

"Pet?  Wh...?  Foolish girl, you will SUFFER for this!  Sooo close!  But no matter--destroy me if you will, you can't even put a scratch on _her_.  She'll kill you ALL for this!  And if I remain I'll finish...I'll FINISH...and then I care not if I am gone!"

(OOC: Elysia still has a standard action left)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 17, 2007)

"The Chimera attacks if we attack the soulmeld."  She walks over to the detached head and picks it up  "You can talk so you can understand me! Stop attacking _now_"  she yells to the Chimera holding out the soulmeld's head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

(OOC: She can't pick it up yet this round)

*The chimera ignores Elysia's threats and leaps after Selim and his dangerous blade, slashing across his chest viciously and knocking the wind out of him as it clambers atop his prone form, close enough to come after Elysia next.*

(OOC: Selim is injured and stunned--Laura's turn)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2007)

OOC: I don't think I got the description before, but what doe the seal in the middle of the room look like (there is a seal, right?) and what does Laura think it will do?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

(OOC: Laura isn't close enough to see it well, particularly with people who are sort of fighting around or on top of it, and her light doesn't extend that far from where she is except at the very end of shadowy illumination.  It looks complex though.  She's confident that if she could come closer and examine it for a minute or so that she could figure it out exactly, though.  After all, this simpleton couldn't have come up with something more complex than what Laura has seen before)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2007)

"Grab it and the other form *and drag it down the hall!*" Laura hisses. She stand still otherwise, seeing how the next few seconds will turn out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

*The soulmeld and Selim are both too stunned to act, giving Elysia just the chance she needs to...*

(OOC: Elysia's turn)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 18, 2007)

Elysia scoops up the head of the soulmeld and dahes toward Selim, grabbing the boy's arm and dragging him down the hall. 

OOC: will use extra effort, if necessary


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

(OOC: Yep, Extra Effort should take care of that)

*With a burst of speed and adrenaline, Elysia grabs the head of the Soulmeld and her stunned comrade and dashes back and into the hall with lightning speed, making it down but not quite to the turn-off before Laura's trap.*

(OOC: Laura, you've been delaying.  Would you like to choose to act now?)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2007)

Laura grins as things begins to fall into place. 

OOC: If the chimera follows, she'll move back to the trap's trigger. Otherwise, she'll have to swipe at it once to draw its attention then move back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

(OOC: So a delay for the chimera--sounds good!)

*With Laura standing in the way, the chimera pounces at her, coming in for a critical strike with an overpowering blow...*

(OOC: Wow, the Invisible Castle gods have a way of giving and then taking away--The chimera just rolled a confirmed crit against Laura (it only threatens on a 20), followed by Laura rolling a 2 on Toughness.  This would put her at Dead/Dying.  I'll let you spend a Hero Point to reroll like I did for Elysia.  I'll also point out that when the enemy crits or gets something really lucky against you, if you just roll with it, you receive a free Hero Point.  So your options are to take the hit for a Hero Point or try to stop it for a Hero Point.  If you use up the Hero Point, I can guarantee you that you will at worst be staggered, stunned, and injured, but you will only avoid being stunned 10% of the time (in which case you will still get another injury). )


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2007)

Laura collapses to the ground, apparently mortally wounded.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

(OOC: Alright, free hero point!  I'll take care of the description )

*The chimera leaps forward and savages impales Laura, smashing her into the ground in a bloody heap, a mortal blow striking to her heart, as the chimera sees the life and motion fade away, not even bothering to pin the motionless body as it looks forward at the fleeing pair.*

(OOC: Selim now)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2007)

Selim regains his wits with a start, and looks towards Laura in surprise.

"Elysia, can you finish what Laura started?" he asks, readying his sword, "Give me the head."

Assuming he is given the head Selim moves to the edge of Laura's trap and takes on a defensive stance.

(ooc: Defensive attack -5/+5; move action to edge of the trap, standard action to ready attack against the chimera when it closes. Double move action without readied action if necessary to get into position.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

(OOC: He couldn't be given the head until Elysia's turn, so I assume he delays)

*The chimera blocks the end of the passage, snarling at the pair and steadying itself, perhaps for another pounce.*

(OOC: Elysia's turn)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 19, 2007)

"No, I only know some simple stuff, nothing on the scale she was planning. " Elysia says, with a heavy breath and handing the head over to Selim,  "Cover me, I'm going to pull her back." 

Elysia dashes to where Laura is lying, drawing a dagger as she does so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*The chimera is blocking the entire hallway except for extremely tiny holes that can't be used to peek, leaving nothing behind even remotely visible.  From up close, Elysia can make out a hazy image of the soulmeld, who seems to be slightly less torn-apart than before, his arm sewn up to the torso, perhaps by Alchemy.*

*Having dashed up right next to the chimera, Elysia has walked directly into its attack.  Having no need to pounce, the Chimera launches a furious assault with its main head, its claws, and a few of the side snake-heads near the front.  Fortunately for Elysia, she manages to leap, duck, tumble, and twist to avoid all of the attacks.  Still, it will be hard to retrieve Laura's body from under the chimera.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2007)

Selim took a firm grip of the helmet and ran into combat with the chimera, hoping to distract it long enough for Elysia to get Laura.

(ooc: charging, defensive attack -5/+5)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

*From this distance, Selim can also see what Elysia could see behind the chimera, though the image is more patched than hazy.*

*Selim strikes the chimera for what would be a critical blow, but it swats the attack away unconcernedly.*

(OOC: Critical hit for Selim!  But no effect.

Elysia again)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 19, 2007)

Elysia darts back, ready to throw a dagger at the Chimera,  "This isn't working, let's hit him at the same time! 

OOC: Let's try a combined attack?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

*Before Selim can respond, the Chimera counters his sword-thrust with an assault with teeth, claws, and snake heads.  But Selim barely, just barely by an inch of steel, manages to block the overwhelming assault with a dazzling parry.*

(OOC: Missed you by 1, and only because of Defensive Attack, though it had to roll high just for the privilege of missing  

Selim's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 20, 2007)

Selim strikes the creature. A clean and precise blow that would have felled most men, but the chimera barely notices the blade's contact. Infuriating, but at least he had avoided being mauled. Maintaining his defensive, as it seems to be keeping him alive, Selim presses the assault. He decides to sacrifice accuracy even further and his swings become wilder, albeit more potent.

"I can try," Selim replies as he dodges and weaves.

(ooc: Defensive attack -5/+5; power attack -3/+3. Selim will try to time his attacks to coincide with Elysia's if it will grant any benefit.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

*Selim's blow swings wildly and fails to connect, while Elysia's dagger...*

(OOC: I don't know what she's using as far as modifiers on the attack, so I'll wait for that)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC: oops, sorry, Power Attack -4/+4


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

*Elysia's dagger is poorly aimed and fails to strike anything more than the armoured scales that dot the flesh of the chimera.*

*The chimera tries to attack Selim again and fails again, growing frustrated.*

(OOC: Selim and Elysia's Turns)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2007)

Selim changes his mode of attack slightly, fine-tuning his technique as the combat drags on.

(ooc: defensive attack -4/+4; power attack -2/+2)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 21, 2007)

Elysia takes a step back, apparently refocusing and berating herself for the bad throw.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

*Selim's attack is clumsy, but his defense is impeccable.  Still, the chimera has become frustrated from its missed attacks, so it instead turns its side-snake-heads forward and spews forth streams of venomous spittle.  Selim and Elysia both dive out of the way, to the side of the majority of the attack, and Selim shakes off the excess venom as if it were nothing.  Elysia is not so lucky.  She feels her fortitude weakened by the insidious venom.*

(OOC: Elysia loses 4 Con

Elysia and Selim's turn again)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 22, 2007)

Elysia curses as she's hit with the venom, things arn't looking good. She draws a dagger and waits for Selim to make an attack before hurling a dagger with all her strength. 

 Power Attack, +4/-5


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

*Elysia's dagger is well-placed in a critical area, but it lacks the power to harm the chimera.*

(OOC: Waiting on Selim's choices for types of attack.  I've actually sneakily already rolled for him, so we'll see how it turns out)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 22, 2007)

Selim modifies his stance fluidly, trying to find the ideal method to use against his opponent. He drops his defensive a little more and reduces the brute force in his swings, trying to find how much effort he needs to place a blow where he wants it.

(ooc: not like I mind rolling beforehand, saves time  defensive attack -3/+3; power attack -1/+1)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

(OOC: Ah, too bad!  It was a confirmed critical hit by a mile, but you needed at least +3 Power Attack to score an injury because the chimera rolled high on Toughness )

*Selim's attack is perfectly placed, but the chimera is totally unharmed.  The snake heads still recovering for another attack, the chimera makes an ordinary assault, but it can't get past Selim's defenses.*

(OOC: Selim and Elysia again)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 22, 2007)

OOC: going to try another combined attack with selim, power attacking +4/-4


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 22, 2007)

Selim's frustration makes itself known through his wild swings. He shows no signs of giving up any time soon.

(ooc: defensive stance +4/-4; power attack +4/-4)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

*Selim's wild swing actually connects, but the chimera barely, just barely, manages to thwart it before suffering a critical blow.  Elysia's dagger, however, goes astray.*

(OOC: Ah, irony--Selim just barely critted the chimera, and with the same roll, the chimera made its save exactly against Selim's crit .  By the way, I wonder why Elysia hasn't been upping her hit rate with all-out-attacks?)

*The chimera, still unable to use its poison attack again, tries an attack against Selim, but it fails to connect past Selim's wildly-swinging defensive blade.*


----------



## Raylis (Feb 22, 2007)

OOC: I don't know Selim's damage capeability but thought it would be higher then Elysias, so I brought it up to actually use the combined attack option 

Elysia cursd, everything with this beast had been going wrong: Laura's down, Selim's blows arn't hurting it, she can't hit the giant thing....there has to be something else she can do!

She draws another dagger in frustration, watches the movement of the main head she dashes forward, seemingly to throw past the chimera but instead launches her dagger right at the beast's head. 

 OOC: okay new strategy, all-out (+4/-4) accurate attack (+4/-4), using acrobatic bluff


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

(OOC: If you accurate attack by 4, you will not be within the requisite 5 of Selim's DC, and so he won't get the +2 for a combine attack   You could always Power Attack and All-Out Attack to get a very powerful blow with the same accuracy as a normal strike.  I'd say if you guys keep hitting with Power Attacks, it will start failing soon--it has been rolling _very_ lucky.  Nothing below a 13 on Toughness saves that mattered)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 22, 2007)

OOC: will do All Out/Power Attack +4/-4


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

*Finally, Elysia manages to nick the chimera with a small injury.  It roars in pain and anger.*

(OOC: Chimera has 1 Injury--Selim's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 23, 2007)

Selim, having experienced the closest thing to a successful attack thus far, tries again without changing his method much.

(ooc: defensive attack +3/-3; power attack +5/-5)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

*Selim's slash goes astray.*

(OOC: Had it hit, however, the chimera would have been injured and stunned )

*Injured and outraged, the chimera unleashes another gout of poisonous ichor from its snake heads.  Selim completely avoid it, and Elysia almost manages to stave it off, but due to the faintness from the previous poison, she is unable to do so.*

(OOC: Elysia loses 4 more Con

Elysia and Selim's turns)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2007)

Realising that the battle was beginning to drag on for too long Selim decided to take a chance.

(ooc: power attack -5/+5)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 25, 2007)

(OOC: Ooh, that was almost a crit that stunned it, but the confirmation roll missed--Maybe Elysia will do a combined attack?)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 25, 2007)

Elysia waited until Selim struck, timing her throw to coincide with his strike. 

 OOC: Combined All-Out/Power Attack. +5/-5 sounds good


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 25, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey!  Awww, she got a 1.  Oh well, that's still an injury, but if she had hit, it would have stunned the chimera)

*Elysia's dagger flashes past the chimera distractingly, as Selim delivers a reckless but powerful blow that cuts deep into the creature's flesh.  It roars in a scream of agony and slashes Selim critically now that his guard is down, staggering him and rendering him stunned and unable to counter-attack.*

(OOC: Elysia's turn--Selim is stunned)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 25, 2007)

Elysia draws another dagger, her breath heavy and her body weak from the poison. Gritting her teeth she launches the weapon directly at the chimera. 

 OOC: (Second) verse same as the prevous )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 25, 2007)

(OOC: You're lucky--it rolled a 3 on Toughness save )

*The chimera seems to be preparing to leap past Selim's stunned form to finish off the troublesome girl, but Elysia waits for the perfect moment and throws a dagger with great force, launching right into the chimera's chest and sending it reeling backward, stymied, roaring in agony.*

(OOC: Chimera injured and stunned, but then unstunned because it doesn't get a turn.  Selim and Elysia's turn again)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 25, 2007)

Another draw another throw, Elysia lets out a growl as the weapon leaves her hand, this has gone on too long, they're going to loose the soulmeld.

 OOC: Again!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 25, 2007)

(OOC: Is this an individual throw or an attempt to combine with Selim?)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 25, 2007)

OOC: Combined if he attacks


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 25, 2007)

(OOC: 'Kay, she hits, threatens a critical, and does not confirm.  I'll hold off on calculating the result until Selim goes)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2007)

Selim learns his lesson when he drops his guard, and so he raises it again rather than have himself gutted.

(ooc: power attack +4/-4; defensive attack +4/-4)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

*Selim's attack is unsuccessful, but he raises his defenses again.  Meanwhile, Elysia's attack _just barely_ misses a vital spot where it could have caused another injury.*

"Don't let them hurt you again!" the soulmeld calls out, reacting to when the chimera had been badly hurt and stunned by Elysia's previous dagger, "Fall back to where it's safe!"

*The chimera complies and retreats back into the larger room, and the soulmeld, who had apparently readied a small alchemical array for this eventuality, completes the circle and brings up a wall of stone to block the end of the passageway.  Before he does, they catch a glimpse of him, and he seems to have made decent makeshift repairs of the damage they caused him.*

(OOC: Chimera made the save, but if that crit had confirmed, it would have been injured again.

Of note, Laura's body is on Elysia and Selim's side of the new wall)


----------



## Raylis (Feb 28, 2007)

Elysia runs at the wall, slamming it with her fist  "Damn!  she stays leaning on the wall for a moment before looking back at Laura.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

*Apparently Laura's death was highly exaggerated--they looked like mortal wounds at the time, perhaps because of the violent frenetic energy of the chimera, the desperation of the time, or the gore, but Laura seems to be alive, if unconscious for the moment.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2007)

Selim approaches Laura's unconcious form and nudges it with his foot.

"She is not dead," he says with a hint of surprise, "The apprehension of this killer has been more difficult than I expected. Shall we continue? That is, assuming you have a means to get through the wall, or we wait for Laura to regain conciousness."

Selim sits down next to a wall and takes a moment to clean his weapon and gather his wits.


----------



## Raylis (Feb 28, 2007)

Elysia slumps down,  "Do I look like I have a way to get through this wall?"  she says with a tone nastier then she probably intended. She looks at Laura's unconcious form and then at the helmet,  "How can that thing even talk and move when you have it's head?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2007)

Selim looked at the helmet and shrugged.

"I am no alchemist. Perhaps Laura would know," he replied, Elysia's harsh tone producing no noticable change.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

(OOC: Going to wait for Laura to wake up?  Either way, she wakes up immediately)

*Laura stirs, her eyes fluttering open.  She is still badly hurt by the numerous wounds covering her body and can't move easily, at least not without much more rest.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 2, 2007)

"Rest a while longer. I do not think our foe has the intention or ability to uproot himself from a gem of a lair such as this. We just need to be wary of traps he may lay while we recuperate," Selim tells Laura.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 2, 2007)

Returning awake once again, Lust thinks, _Once again, awoken. Will it always be so? Pain, darkness, then all of it wiped away?_ She looks up at the two battered forms with an inscrutable look. _The pawns are still alive. Resilient and foolhardy. But have they failed at their larger task?_

Laura stays where she is, seemingly winded. "Has it achieved its purpose?" Belatedly, she adds "And the chimera?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 2, 2007)

*After a few seconds to catch her breath, Laura feels good to stand up and continue.*

(OOC: I assume waiting a round)


----------



## Raylis (Mar 2, 2007)

"It got away, they _both_ got away."  Elysia snaps  "The only thing it doesn't have is its head, which it obviously doesn't need to talk, let alone perform alchemy.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 7, 2007)

Laura stands shakily on her feet. "I could tear down this wall. But is that what we really wish?"

_Let him have his doll. I will have what I want soon enough._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2007)

"I for one am inclined to continue. If it is within your ability to remove the wall then I would be thankful for you to do so. Also, if you feel it is not within your ability to continue on due to the extent of your injuries then you may take your leave with care. I am obligated to apprehend this entity but he would know these ruins better than I, so if you do leave you must be wary of him possibly doubling back and preying on those who are alone," Selim says, checking the wall.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 10, 2007)

"We obviously can't leave here or face that thing individually. We barely scratched that chimera and who knows what other kind of traps it setup.

Elysia stands, placing a hand on the wall to steady herself, " anyway we're in no condition to continue, all three of us are injured, I still don't know how Laura survived that attack " she says with a glance at the Woman.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Selim looked at Laura, but gave no indication of his thoughts.

"If neither of you want to continue then I will not argue with leaving," he said, albeit reluctantly.

Letting the suspect get away for the moment wasn't too great a problem.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 12, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey--Laura actually seems to be okay now, and you two weren't doing too badly with that whole tag team strategy in the end.  Let me know, though, what you decide)


----------



## Raylis (Mar 12, 2007)

"But if we leave he'll just kill someone else; let's finish this."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 14, 2007)

_Foolishness. Humans refuse to give up even when they should. It is their folly._

The sultry woman looks down at herself a moment.

_Then why are you helping?_

No answer.

Laura looks up. "I can remove this barrier. You better be ready."

She begins the transmutation circle, waiting for the word.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

*Laura takes about thirty seconds to carefully draw the circle--though the wall is thick, she could probably blast through with less time if she just does the first step of the transmutation and breaks the wall down, but the blast from that could cause a collapse or other problems, so she makes sure that she'll transmute a stable pathway for them, when they give her the signal.*


----------



## Raylis (Mar 15, 2007)

Elysia draws a dagger,  "Ready"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

(OOC: I don't know if Laura intends to act on the first cue or to wait for both to call ready, so I'll let stonegod post)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 15, 2007)

Laura presses her hands against the circle. _Now or never._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

*There is a flash of light as the solid stone separates and rearranges starting from the circle and ramifying outwards, rebuilding a solid and stable passage into the next room.  The effects were sudden but obvious, and the soulmeld and chimera appear to have noticed it already.  The chimera and the doll are back in their spots in the huge transmutation circle, with the soulmeld presiding, but he turns his headless body towards them and calls in surprised reaction.*

"Gaarg!  You again!  You...you meddling ruiners, I'll kill you!  I'll kill you all!"

*The chimera turns to gaze at the soulmeld and makes a soft low sound.*

"What you don't want to kill them!?  But they hurt you!  Look what they've done!"

*The chimera keeps looking at him.*

"But they're vicious thugs!  You won't be safe!"

*The chimera won't relent.*

"Okay fine!" he turns to the three, "You three imbeciles--stand down for a minute and you won't be killed, and then after that you can do whatever you want, I don't care anymore..._Or_ you could try to fight and I'd be forced to kill you--please, oh please, be stupid!  After what you did, I crave your filthy blood!  Choose now!"

*The group has only a split-second to decide whether to attack.*


----------



## Raylis (Mar 15, 2007)

Elyisa hesitates a moment, the dagger poised to throw, to stop whatever this thing killed all those girls to do. But what it knows....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

Selim begins to advance on the soulmeld, sword held at the ready. He does not however travel straight towards the soulmeld, instead avoiding the space directly between it and the door and traveling in an arc curving away from the chimera.

"That doll is made from the remains of innocent women you killed," he says, limbering up his sword arm, "You will answer for that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

*The chimera growls.*

"Liar!  Stay back or the offer is VOID!"

(OOC: Let me know if Selim actually does that--they will consider the advance to be an attack, and he may not win initiative against the enemies or his other allies)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

Selim glanced at his colleagues, and seeing hesitation, remained in his place. He could not bring down this foe alone.

"It appears you will have the time you want," he says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

*The soulmeld nods, not particularly pleased--he clearly thinks he would win should a fight break out.  He continues the last bits of an extremely complex array for the next minute, then assuming nobody launches an attack in the meantime, begins the final step of the transmutation.*

(OOC: Let me know if you guys are content to sit for that minute--two out of three again should be enough, then I'll proceed to the completion of the transmutation)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

(OOC: Selim will wait.)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 15, 2007)

Laura seems hesitant, but inside, she keeps a keen eye on the array. _I must know what it is for latter. Perhaps I can use it... perhaps....?_ Thoughts of a man with scar flutter for a moment, then are crushed as she concetrates.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

*The soulmeld performs the final step of the transmutation--he crushes something, and a small amount of a gooey red bloodlike substance that Laura recognises seeps into the circle as he puts one gauntleted hand on the inside back of his left heel, calling out impassionedly:*

"I offer everything, including this mockery of an existence!  This must be right--make it work!"

*And with that, as the chimera growls in surprised protest, he steps onto the array and slaps his other hand down onto the final spot to complete the circle with his armoured body.*

*There is a brilliant flash of many-coloured light as the armoured body begins to glow with lines of red and is broken down, except for a tiny shardlike fragment, and lines of energy begin to dance from the circle, particularly around the chimera, which is likewise ripped apart and rent asunder, leaving random animal parts and blood splayed across the room as the light clears and fades away...*

*And then, the naked doll blinks and opens her eyes, turning her head slightly from side to side as she breathes in and out, and then beginning to weep.  Is it a doll now?  It seems entirely human.*

"I'm...I'm me!  Darling you..." then she sees the three of them in the hallway, still armed, "Oh dear...whatever it is, I give up!"


----------



## Raylis (Mar 16, 2007)

Elysia stares, the dagger in her hand going slack and dropping to the ground. The Chimera gone, the soulmeld gone, her anwsers gone.

_ What did that thing do? Was that a _human_ transmutation? Did it work, or did that thing just create another homunculus? _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2007)

Selim looks upon the woman with suspicion, but in his gaze is a measure of empathy. An understanding of sorts comes over him as he looks upon the remaining shard of metal and the scattered animal remains.

Selim sheathes his sword and removes his now torn and battered overcoat. Walking over to the woman he places the coat over her shoulders, then scoops up the remaining shard of armour and hands it to her.

"I think there is no more that can be done here," he says to his colleagues.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

*As Selim picks the armour shard up, he sees that it has a seal on it drawn in blood.*

"Tucker, you bastard...I...I...beat you!" a quiet voice seems to whisper.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 16, 2007)

Elysia watches Selim move over to the woman and pick up the shard she makes no move to retrieve the dropped dagger or move to leave or help Selim with the girl.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2007)

Selim raises an eyebrow. He would have to look into this 'Tucker', find what could be a deeper cause for the murders. The seal intrigued him, and he was compelled to ask his colleagues for their input.

"Miss, do you know who you are?" he asks, and indicates to the others to approach.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2007)

Laura keeps her thoughts to herself, carefully examining the circle. _How is it different? It couldn't have been human transmutation, could it? Not another one of... us?_

After examining the circle in detail, the woman silently picks up the armor bit from Selim. _Must make sure the soulmeld is gone. And if not... I will need to talk to it._ She had not heard the whisper, it seems.

She looks at the doll cooly, not speaking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

"I...I am Lieutenant Miller, formerly of the Amestris Special Forces, " she replies to Selim weakly, still in shock.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2007)

Holding the seal, Laura looks at it intently, but when she speaks, it is to their new guest. The question is blunt.

"And when did you die?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

(OOC: I thought Selim gave the shard to Lieutenant Miller)

"Die...?  I never...I didn't die...I'm alive..."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2007)

OOC: If he did, it was in email. Last post is that he allowed others to look at it, and Laura said she picked it up.

Laura arched an eyebrow. "Then how did you get here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

(OOC: He handed it to Lietuenant Miller in post 399 on the last page)

"I don't remember exactly...everything is a blur since Ishbal..."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2007)

OOC: Bugger.

Laura's face, if impassive before, goes blank.

_But... they were fed to the scarred one's stone... weren't they? There should be no way back..._

"Ishbal? What happened there? You were not one of those that assailed it...?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

"Not in the main war, no.  Even before that, we of the Special Forces were sent in to make surgical strikes without ever being seen--we were told that the Ishbalans represented a terrible danger to our country, but the truth is, I know they were just using us to provoke the Ishbalans into appearing to strike first...to create an excuse for the invasion..."


----------



## Raylis (Mar 16, 2007)

Elysia slowly walks over to Selim, eyes still locked on the woman, then to the shard of armor in her hands,  "and the soulmeld?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

(OOC: Is she asking Lieutenant Miller? If so--)

"The wha...?  What's a soulmeld?"


----------



## Raylis (Mar 17, 2007)

Elysia says nothing, her eyes locked onto the scrap of metal that was the soulmeld. 

 _ What did he do, what sort of alchemy did he preform...it exchanged itself and the chimera for the girl but to what end?" _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2007)

The cruelties of the past washed over Selim leaving him unphased. They did however provoke some though in him.

"Be careful with that shard," Selim said, "Does the symbol on the shard have meaning to any of you?"

Selim indicated towards the exist.

"We should talk as we walk. The Lieutenant needs clothing," and he began in that direction, gently guiding Miller.

She was living proof of crimes of the past. Selim was unsure what to do. As long as noone who cared found out Miller was alive, and as long as she didn't want to act upon her knowledge then perhaps Selim wouldn't have to do anything he wouldn't want to. He didn't expect such a conveniant arrangement to occur though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

"I..thank you...I...you're an Ishbalan aren't you?" she looks at Laura, "I...I'm sorry for what happened."


----------



## Raylis (Mar 18, 2007)

Elysia lets Miller and Selim pass hanging back to walk with Laura. 

 "You know more about alchemy then I do"  the girl says in a low voice,  "That thing, the soulmeld, all armor and nothing else...how could it still move and act when we had it's head?" 

 OOC: if Selim has put down the head (assuming it's still in one piece) Elysia will retrive it


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2007)

Laura seemed distracted. "The soul mark. All have them. That is the source of them."

She looked warily at the woman again. _I must keep my eye on her. But I must return here first._


----------



## Raylis (Mar 26, 2007)

Laura said:
			
		

> "The soul mark. All have them. That is the source of them."




_ Soul mark?__


			
				Selim said:
			
		


			"Does the symbol on the shard have meaning to any of you?
		
Click to expand...


Symbol on the shard...it couldn't be _

Elysia looks at the shard in the woman's hands _ If it's still alive then I can find out how he did it! Find a way to bring Dad back, without the Philosopher's stone, without creating a homunculus! _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2007)

"Are you saying the symbol on the shard is a soul mark?" Selim asks as he continues to guide the Lieutenant out of the ruins.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2007)

"Yes. It may still hold our friend's soul. Perhaps." She holds out her hand. "I could... check."


----------

